# Suse Linux 9.0 Keine Netzwerk verbindung



## itseit (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir die Zeitschrift Internet gekauft, welche die Suse Linux version 9.0 beinhaltet. Nun habe ich diese Installiert. WEnn ich jetzt auf lan browser gehe kommt das LISa Dämon nicht an ist und installiert werden muss - es kann auch ein bisschen anderst heißen wo kann ich das installieren. Das netzwerk besteht aus ipx und windows 98


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. Juni 2004)

Unter SUSE gibt es ein recht umfangreiches Tool namens
YAST

starten kann man das in der console per *yast* oder auch vom Menü aus.
Ob man dann IPX statt TCP/IP benutzen möchte, ist einstellbar.


----------



## itseit (17. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank werde es gleich ausprobieren


----------

